# help identifying some plants please?!



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just picked these 4 plants up from the nursery yesterday, I thought they were all a pretty neat find. Please help me identify the species of each:










THey called this a satellite fern










This was a pretty cool fern, somewhat like the kangaroo paw fern, but more delicate fronds with an almost white appearance










some type of pilea










this is a pretty sweet pothos, the leaves won't take over everything, but the vine gets nice and thick


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

The third one is Pilea involucrata, not a peperomia.

I really like that last plant. Interested in swapping cuttings?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

they had a few of them, i would be willing to pick up an entire potted plant for you ifyou want to pay the shipping and what not. let me know if you're interested. Otherwise, i won't have cuttings till i get it established in a few tanks 

ed parker


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't quite tell what the first fern is. Interesting though. The second is a very small Phlebodium aureum. It's too big for most terrariums but will do well. The last plant is a Syngonium but not sure which.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

therizman2 said:


> The third one is Pilea involucrata, not a peperomia.
> 
> I really like that last plant. Interested in swapping cuttings?


I really like that one also. I would split the cost if you have him ship one to you.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks for the help. i will try to track down the syngonium species. the larger fern is going in a 47 column, so it will take a while to get to big, thats why I grabbed the smaller one they had  . if anyone is interested in any of these plants, let me know. My local nursery doesn't usually get cool stuff, so I may be making a trip back to pick up more of these.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm in with Mike and Kurt if you'd ship a plant to Mike. The way he grows stuff, everyone in Michigan would have it before long


----------



## gesner2 (Oct 2, 2010)

The first picture looks like _Doryopteris cordata_, the antenna fern.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, the first one is Antenna Fern.

I'd also be interested in the Syngonium. Got some tradable things or I can purchase. I wonder if it stays small like that??


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Yeah, the first one is Antenna Fern.
> 
> I'd also be interested in the Syngonium. Got some tradable things or I can purchase. I wonder if it stays small like that??


Well the answer is no, it does not stay small. I have it growing in the greenhouse. The runners produce the small leaves but the more mature they get the bigger and broader the leaf. I have leaves about 6-8" and 2-3" wide on each of the three blades. I think it may be one of the podophyllums but I'm not sure. It may behave better where it cannot attain any height. When I received mine it looked exactly like that.

Ahh yes this is one of the Doryopteris species.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

the syngonium isn't very small, even in the pot. Some of the larger leaves are already 6" or so in length. I just like how narrow the leaves are so that it won't take over like some of the smaller pothos i have used previously. I have not tested this in a viv yet, it is a newly acquired, and I will let all know how it does. i will be sending a plant or two out as well for you MI guys  take care

ed parker


----------

